

Face of the Faceless - dscape
http://www.mikealrogers.com/posts/face-of-the-faceless.html

======
csmeder
This is one of the big reasons Github has enjoyed such explosive growth. Not
to say their great user experience and great choice of a source control
technology din't play a big role. But its often over looked that Github's
choice to focus on the user not the project was big change for the better from
the status quo.

------
sktrdie
I don't understand any of this

